
Show HN: Write with Transformer (GPT-2 Model) - julien_c
https://transformer.huggingface.co/
======
clmnt
"Hacker News is a website for anyone who has a love for hacking and/or any
other computer-related hobby. It was created because we all wanted to know if
anyone had any idea how to hack computers. Before we knew it, we were sharing
the stories of the people who had hacked our computers and decided to create a
website about the people who went to Mexico to drink mojitos and find the
hidden secret sauce that would make them a better hacker. However, there was a
lot of hate about the idea and it was pretty much a complete failure. Paul
decided to get all the videos from YouTube and upload them to youtube where we
will show you what our "Hidden Cheat" was all about. He said: "Just go up to
Mexico and buy a lot of drinks, then you can find a secret sauce. That was how
that was accomplished."

